# Straight Line Engine Turning



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2008)

One of the UK guys ( the turning circle ) recently introduced me to Rose Engine Turning. While doing some reading up on the subject I came across Straight Line Engine Turning and I thought this method was easiest to adapt to pen making. 
Here is a prototype lathe attachment that I came up with. It's pretty basic but works ok. I did have to make a special indexing dial around the big chuck which has 5deg increments ( 72 points ) This was the most difficult part to make and I even popped a resistor in my VS controller while doing a parting cut to split it in half. 
I read that the cutters need to be razor sharp and polished to work properly. I need to work on that.

The 'sparkly' bits in the cuts on the brass practice piece is actually where the brass has ripped instead of cut. But brass can be like that and it cuts clean on stainless. I just need to get the sharpening correct.

The aluminium zig-zag guide created the wavy 'moire' effect in the brass.

I'm looking forward to perfecting it as I think it would look cool on a pen.:biggrin:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 30, 2008)

You got too much time on your hands, my friend! Pretty neat. What are you cutting (or 'scratching') with?


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2008)

Gee thanks Paul!!!! You sound just like my wife:biggrin:

For this practice, I used a HSS 60deg threading bit on it's side. As you can see in the second pic, I've turned the toolpost to give me a about 8deg rake. I figured that until I can perfect the sharpening that the rake might help. All the info I have read shows zero rake.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 30, 2008)

That will look very cool in a pen.  Once again you are the Wicked-Skip-Wizard of the West.  Cool Tool.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 30, 2008)

There are several straight-line engine turners who frequent this site: http://www.ornamentalturners.org/index.php


----------



## skiprat (Dec 30, 2008)

Ed, thanks for the link. I did come across Steve White's stuff in my research. It was his video's that helped me understand how the Rose Engine worked. Unless I looked in the wrong place, I couldn't find any reference to Straight Line on the site. I got all my info from Pledge and Alworth' site.

BTW, I'm sure you have seen the 'Rambling Rose'? That is my project for 2009:biggrin:

Thanks again for the link:wink:


----------



## barrels (Dec 30, 2008)

When you make your cutter 15 degree on the left 10 degree on the right with a 20 degree neg rake off the bottom.  I have a straight line ... keep the 10 degree side close as possible to the edge to be close to your guild.


I like your results......


take a look at a straight line machine..from what i call tell....what your photos show is not how straight line work is done.

if you need help ask away

here is a great link for a lot of info... the are on your side of the ocean


http://www.pledge.co.uk


----------

